# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Russian by I. Pulkina

## sperk

This is the best grammar I've seen. It's long out of print, I have a 3rd ed. from 1980. You need probably a year under your belt to take advantage of it though, it's not a beginner's grammar. It's loaded with excercises and excerpts from classic Russian literature. Best $3  I've spent on Russian books!

----------


## Lt. Columbo

you can still get it here and in internet shops. i saw it in biblio globus on the weekend! you can also get it for german speakers as well. great reference

----------


## EmptySpiral

I will have to keep my eyes open for it!!   ::

----------


## chaika

I bought that book when I was in Moscow in 2003. It's written in British English. I would not say it's a good grammar book, although I would imagine it is fairly complete. I can't be sure about this because it lacks an index, which for me is a sine qua non for reference works. I'll sell you my copy.

----------


## DDT

You  will make more on the shipping than the book Chaika

----------

